# Very Talented Dancing Golden!



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought this was so cute, I just had to share! 


Como se dança o merengue...


----------



## Truman's Pack (Sep 8, 2011)

how do people train their dogs to do this kind of thing?!?! man alive!! lol


----------



## Denskwik (Sep 13, 2011)

That dog dances better than I do!


----------



## AlinaRichy (Sep 11, 2011)

That is incredible!!!! I am so imressed. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy smokes that dog has the moves. Thanks for posting that up.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That dog had ever step down. That was great !


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, that was awesome. The dog has STRONG back legs and hips.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have seen some of her videos before, I just love her. She looks so happy, but I know some people think it is mean.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

That was great I can only get my boys to dance for short periods of time she really has the moves


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you guys liked it. Now as soon as I teach my dog to dance like that, I'll post that, too .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

That was very adorable, but aI was really worried about the poor Golden have to stand and dance that long with no rest at all. Is that o.k for their legs?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I laughed and laughed and laughed, so ridiculous and that costume :doh:! She seems really happy though, which is good.

It kind of reminded me of those poor dancing bears that would be horribly abused in order to get them to dance. However, I really really doubt this dog was abused. She looks super pleased to be doing what she's doing.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Jackson's Mom
> 
> That was very adorable, but aI was really worried about the poor Golden have to stand and dance that long with no rest at all. Is that o.k for their legs?


I was thinking the same thing, I really don't know! I hope it's ok though!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Jackson's Mom
> 
> That was very adorable, but aI was really worried about the poor Golden have to stand and dance that long with no rest at all. Is that o.k for their legs?


If you go through all her YouTube videos , you can see that see started doing this on her own. There is one of her trick or treating with the kids. I have to admit I worry too, but she looks so happy doing it.


----------

